# Buying headphones from ebay.in global easy buy



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys planning to buy koss ur55 from eBay.in through global easy buy route.
I know there will be no warranty but is it safe to buy headphones through this route? The reseller is i2c world inc
Here is the link
KOSS UR 55 STUDIO PULSE HEADPHONES

Will there be any added cost apart from the mentioned price?
i.e customs & other taxes .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 11, 2014)

its safe, and as per ebay policy Global EasyBuy, Shop internationally - eBay India the cost is inclusive taxes
the only downside is as you said no warranty


----------



## sandynator (Feb 11, 2014)

ya thanks bro. BTW @samudragupta did you get your headphones??
the cc also confirmed 1 month refund in case of damaged or defect arising.


just confused now whether to get koss dj100  which are comparable to ath m50(as per head-fi reviews) around 5k from amazon or stick to these ur55. dj100 would require an neutral amplifier.....


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 11, 2014)

i have got mine from local retail and online...
hmmm my next upgrade would be to the ath m50 around november... i personally have read the reviews on headfi and also many members have suggested the m50's. I think the m50 would be a safe bet. I would be getting them online from pristinote since they also offer 1 yr warranty but they are priced @ 10k.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 12, 2014)

which headphones did you buy???

Booked KOSS UR55 @ *Rs.1459.04/-* using HDFC CC[1658-12% HDFC CC discount]

*www.ebay.in/itm/380839777937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The listing is closed now hope to get the Headphones in one piece & they do not cancel it.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 12, 2014)

i have sony xb90ex (retail), xb30ex(retail), SM e30(online), sony mh1c(online).. but as i said they were all locally purchased. i have yet to make an international purchase


----------



## sandynator (Feb 12, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> i have sony xb90ex (retail), xb30ex(retail), SM e30(online), sony mh1c(online).. but as i said they were all locally purchased. i have yet to make an international purchase



You were about to buy Headphones na???
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/180888-headphones-12k.html


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 12, 2014)

ya postponed that since i just booked moto g for my dad... will get it around november now


----------



## sandynator (Feb 13, 2014)

Guys the koss are out of stock 
How are these 
*Samson SR850*
Samson SR850 - (single) Studio Headphones: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com


very much praised on Headfi
Samson SR850 (Superlux OEM) Review: A $50 Budget Champion.

samson sr 850 compared to superlux HD668B
Superlux HD668B vs. Samson SR850: Whats the difference?

check the reviews of Superlux HD668B by joker [B27]
Shootout: 110 Portable Headphones Reviewed (Rock-It Sounds R-DJ added 02/05/14)

Pack of two is very cheap one piece @1600 INR. 
Anyone from Mumbai interested @samudragupta what say???


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 13, 2014)

Get them eyes closed.They are OEM for many headphone manufacturers


----------



## sandynator (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks bro........
Asked my cousin if he can share one.
Rs 1580/- is quite sweet deal for them

The reseller has given me some other option of NAKAMICHI STUDIO HEADPHONES NK900 WHITE 
NAKAMICHI STUDIO HEADPHONES NK900 WHITE | eBay

But I'll get an refund instead...
Thanks again.

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Get them eyes closed.They are OEM for many headphone manufacturers



BTW Is amp required for them??
Main source will be Nationite N2 & My dying PC [without soundcard].


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 13, 2014)

They are pretty easy to drive. Nationite with the MAX9722 headphone amplifier chip will drive them ,yes.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 14, 2014)

Very tight on budget these few months after getting the mobile. Sorry bro..


----------



## sandynator (Feb 14, 2014)

No issues 
Btw they removed the listing. Now they have some 2 pack with some mic but nothing mentioned properly.
Snapdeal makes that blunders. I doubt if they will fullfill the order
Will check local lamington market before ordering it.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally booked Samson SR850-2 pack 
Samson SR850 - 2 Pack Studio Headphones: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com

Its available in Mumbai's lamington market but hardly 5% discount on MRP.

Product available with the seller now waiting for the delivery.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats..


----------



## sandynator (Feb 19, 2014)

Finally the parcel arrived...
*Initial impression* - Sweeeeeeeeeeet. Nice & tight bass punch, not at all overwhelming or overshadowing other frequencies, smoother midrange & highs do not pierce into ears, Open & Airy sounding. 
Cons- The pleather earpads which heats up the ears, had to adjust after 30-45 mins. Poor packaging & doubtful build quality but can survive for years to come if taken care properly. These are semi open cans so sound will leak.

Could not resist them. Eyes were sleepy but Ears wide awake  
Opened the parcel around 12 midnight but had to put them back in drawer @2.30 am as the Nationite's battery died.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 10, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Finally the parcel arrived...
> *Initial impression* - Sweeeeeeeeeeet. Nice & tight bass punch, not at all overwhelming or overshadowing other frequencies, smoother midrange & highs do not pierce into ears, Open & Airy sounding.
> Cons- The pleather earpads which heats up the ears, had to adjust after 30-45 mins. Poor packaging & doubtful build quality but can survive for years to come if taken care properly. These are semi open cans so sound will leak.
> 
> ...



Dude do you still have these heads...
Whats the price you found at lamington and which stores??


----------



## sandynator (Oct 10, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Dude do you still have these heads...
> Whats the price you found at lamington and which stores??



Do not remember now the lamington's price but you will get it in *Dev audio*

I still have them but hardly get time to use it. 

Welcome for audition but I would recommend you to go for Samson SR950.

Contact distributor 

Rivera Digitec 
02224984512

They have a office at lamington road.

- - - Updated - - -



v.Na5h said:


> Dude do you still have these heads...
> Whats the price you found at lamington and which stores??



Do not remember now the lamington's price but you will get it in *Dev audio*

I still have them but hardly get time to use it. 

Welcome for audition but I would recommend you to go for Samson SR950.

Contact distributor 

Rivera Digitec 
02224984512

They have a office at lamington road.


----------

